# Safety problems on PT1911



## Capt. Mike (Dec 31, 2007)

The safety lever fell off my PT1911 after 1800 rounds. It's a shame, I really like the gun. I have a couple of Kimbers and Springfields and this gun shoots just fine when comparing. Has anybody else had this problem.:smt076 I took it back to the gun shop and they sent it back to Taurus. While it was out they got one in with a rail so traded up. This gun is tighter the other one I mean no play anywhere but also very smooth. At about the 200 round mark the firing pin got stuck. As it turned out it only stuck with a round in the chamber, the extractor was putting pressure on the firing pin plate. I did a little filing on the extractor and installed a little heavier spring on the firing, good now. I noticed the firing pin spring and hammer sping are pretty light compared to my other 1911s.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I would get one from Brownells http://www.brownells.com/ and put it in myself or take it to the local gunsmith and have him do it. If you send it back to Taurus it might be gone for 2 months.


----------



## Capt. Mike (Dec 31, 2007)

Baldy your rite, it took a while I just added to my last thread for the rest of the story.


----------

